# Chicago Bears Cleaning House



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/01/03/angelo-out-in-chicago/

WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 3, 2012)

hope my boy Steltz gets a new contract.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2012)

typoerror said:


> hope my boy Steltz gets a new contract.


That S position is a main reason JA is gone, he drafted S after S and yet the position was never settled. I met Craig his rookie year, at the Bears Expo. His knock coming out of college was pass D, and it needs to improve b/c the safety position is on the draft needs list.

Martz gone as well, they let him go quietly...made it look like it was his choice when it wasn't.


----------



## Legalize Nature (Jan 9, 2012)

Bears stink and always will stink!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Legalize Nature said:


> Bears stink and always will stink!


Doesn't really matter anymore, the No Fun League is a joke.


----------

